

How do you become an expert? - jeffreyrogers
http://lemire.me/blog/archives/2015/02/02/how-do-you-become-an-expert/

======
jeffreyrogers
> I will add one point that is often glossed over: use it or lose it. Once you
> stop using a skill at a high level, it starts to slowly deteriorate.

I found this point interesting (and the whole article worth reading, even if
you're already familiar with the ideas), and I think it's true, however,
speaking from experiencing, while peak skill deteriorates quickly, it also
comes back much more quickly once you've had it. Two examples, first, I'm
currently learning a lot of probability, which requires calculus that I've
forgotten, but it is much easier to relearn calculus than to learn it the
first time. (Really, I'm just recalling some formulas and techniques, the main
ideas of calculus I doubt you can forget.) Second, I used to lift weights a
lot, then I took a while off. Now, I'm lifting them again. While I'm not up to
my previous bests, I've regained a lot of strength quickly, certainly much
more quickly than it took me to get there in the first place.

~~~
ramtatatam
Valid points. Another interesting example - skills like riding the bike, can
you ever forget how to do it? I was not riding the bike for 20+ years and
still I could do it when tried without falling on my butt. Such skills seem to
be hardcoded into your brain and never vanish.

